# Just been doored.



## dan_bo (11 Feb 2013)

And bent a lexus. Going to hospital- be careful out there.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Feb 2013)

Gah! Hope you and the bike are not too badly damaged.


----------



## Sandra6 (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch. Hope you're ok.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2013)

WoW all the best


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2013)

Hope you and the bike are okay.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Feb 2013)

Jesus....hope your ok Dan!


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2013)

Oh dear - hope it isn't too serious for both you and the bike...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2013)

Been there, done that. It's not very nice.
Hope there's not too much damage to yourself and your bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2013)

Man hug coming your way mucker

Fingers crossed for all the above


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Feb 2013)

Hope the damage to you is minor and the recovery quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addictfreak (11 Feb 2013)

Hope you and the bike aren't too badly damaged. Take it easy


----------



## grumpyoldgit (11 Feb 2013)

You be well,sod the bike,big insurance claim.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2013)

GWS

Driver can be prosecuted too (regardless if it was the driver or a passenger that opened the door)


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2013)

Lexus v Dan, my moneys on the Lexus coming off worse 

GWS


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Lexus v Dan, my moneys on the Lexus coming off worse
> 
> GWS



Christ.

Hope you are OK and the Lexus is a mess.

Best wishes mate.


----------



## Hicky (11 Feb 2013)

Speedy recovery, muppets out there


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch. Hope you are ok and the car isn't.


----------



## cloggsy (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch! Hope you got the bar stewards details?


----------



## Glow worm (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch nasty- hope you're OK.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Feb 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> You be well,sod the bike,big insurance claim.


 
There certainly will be, not least for the cost of the Lexus door which I expect will be thousands rather than hundreds.


----------



## benb (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch. GWS.

Too late now, but riding in the door zone is bad, mkay.


----------



## mangid (11 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> And bent a lexus. Going to hospital- be careful out there.


 
Hope you're okay !

Ended up being carted away in an ambulance with my one and only dooring. Top corner of door made a big hole in my chest :-(


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2013)

benb said:


> Ouch. GWS.
> 
> Too late now, but riding in the door zone is bad, mkay.



Don't think you need to tell that to Dan, he's been riding many many years.


----------



## benb (11 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Don't think you need to tell that to Dan, he's been riding many many years.


 
Sorry if I sounded patronising - it was a general point.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2013)

Best wishes - let us know how you are when you get back.


----------



## apb (11 Feb 2013)

ouch! hope you're alright.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (11 Feb 2013)

How horrid. I hope you're okay xxxx


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Feb 2013)

I'm with Potsy on this, obviously there are a lot on here who have not met dan_bo, whoever owns that car will not be doing that again.
Seriously though hope you are ok, one of the nastier bike accidents that can happen.


----------



## 2Loose (11 Feb 2013)

Glad you are well enough to post dan_bo, get well soon and I hope the car door is expensive!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2013)

GWS! Broke a Lexus did you? Ohdearhowsadwhatapityisntitashame. You probably caused 500 quids worth of improvements.


----------



## just jim (11 Feb 2013)

Sod the car- hope you are ok Dan!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2013)

Hope you have a speedy recovery. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## paulw1969 (11 Feb 2013)

Hope you are ok....GWS


----------



## Christopher (11 Feb 2013)

'kin heck! GWS danny lad!*

_*you great clumsy sausage! _


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2013)

Hope you're not too badly damaged and the door is.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Feb 2013)

All the best Dan, hope you're okay and not too much damage to the bike.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch Indeed! GWS!


Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah! Hope you and the bike are not too badly damaged.


but I hope the Lexus is


----------



## gaz (11 Feb 2013)

GWS. hope nothing is badly damaged. Well apart from that car!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2013)

EEK !
GWS matey .


----------



## Idoru (11 Feb 2013)

GWS!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2013)

Idoru said:


> GWS!


 
You new here?

Your username is " I door you"


----------



## Idoru (11 Feb 2013)

Doh! well spotted...

New'ish but named after a character in a book rather than anything else.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Feb 2013)

Broken friggin' nose picker. Bast.

Thanks for the messages.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Feb 2013)

I'll post a pic of the door when it's all done and dusted. it's bent.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2013)

At least you are out of A&E. hate the places as you sit around for hours.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> At least you are out of A&E. hate the places as you sit around for hours.


Think he might have meant his finger.


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch - get well soon.

Ever tried picking your nose with a tyre lever instead?


----------



## wintonbina (11 Feb 2013)

Keep smiling big man!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2013)

I'm glad that _most_ of you is okay, d_b! 

I've had a couple of near misses when forced into the door zone on narrow roads, but I just managed to swerve out of range of the suddenly-opened doors.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Ouch - get well soon.
> 
> Ever tried picking your nose with a tyre lever instead?


 
It only works with the really old metal ones and once when the wind changed....


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Think he might have meant his finger.



Realised that just as I posted.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2013)

Auch, I feel for you. Hope you're out of hospital by now.
GWS, you and the bike!


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Feb 2013)

I hope you're not too badly hurt.

And I hope the driver has to have the door removed from his anus without anaesthetic.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2013)

Get well soon!


----------



## GetAGrip (11 Feb 2013)

GWS Glad to hear things could've been loads worse (if that makes sense)  How's the bike?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2013)

GWS


----------



## avsd (11 Feb 2013)

Ouch. GWS. Hope the driver/passenger apologised.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Feb 2013)

gws


----------



## BentMikey (12 Feb 2013)

Oh bollocks mate, sorry to read this. How are you this morning?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Oh bollocks mate, sorry to read this. How are you this morning?


 
Sore finger, clavicle and arse- It could be much, much worse.

I limped back home after the accident (i'd only gone 200 yards) and the missus came downstairs in a mad panic- she'd heard me kicking off at the driver when he tried to pick me up. Apparently some rather agricultural language was used. Who'da thunk?


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Sore finger, clavicle and arse- It could be much, much worse.
> 
> I limped back home after the accident (i'd only gone 200 yards) and the missus came downstairs in a mad panic- she'd heard me kicking off at the driver when he tried to pick me up. Apparently some rather agricultural language was used. Who'da thunk?


Glad it was not more serious, and brillant that your wife could here you kicking off. Bet that was fair old burst of adrenaline coursing through your veins and then bursting out in expletives!


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I limped back home after the accident (i'd only gone 200 yards)


Does that mean it is a neighbour


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2013)

summerdays said:


> Does that mean it is a neighbour


 

More or less. local shopowner.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> More or less. local shopowner.


Hope it's not the pie shop or you'll be in trouble


----------



## nilling (12 Feb 2013)

GWS! How's the bike?


----------



## Peter88 (12 Feb 2013)

GWS Dan want me to do a 3am ride past and spd his car ?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Feb 2013)

Peter88 said:


> GWS Dan want me to do a 3am ride past and spd his car ?


 
Thanks Pete but not _really_ any need....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Thanks Pete but not _really_ any need....
> ]


 



do I see bare flesh on those legs? its a blizzard here at the moment (and has been since about 8 am)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Feb 2013)

Lummy!


----------



## Minotier (13 Feb 2013)

GWS mate.
Dastardly dozy driver's door damages Dan! Doh'
Glad you're not hurt too badly, it's the shock of realising that they are unaware of what's going on around them that still fills me with despair after forty odd years of avoiding them!!
Someone should start a TV campaign similar to the, Look once, Look twice, Think Bike films that used to be shown. With a clown opening a door on one of us poor saps instead of pulling out of a junction into a motorbike.
The government keep on about promoting safe cycling, but do nothing to promote it!


----------



## benb (13 Feb 2013)

Minotier said:


> GWS mate.
> Dastardly dozy driver's door damages Dan! Doh'
> Glad you're not hurt too badly, it's the shock of realising that they are unaware of what's going on around them that still fills me with despair after forty odd years of avoiding them!!
> Someone should start a TV campaign similar to the, Look once, Look twice, Think Bike films that used to be shown. With a clown opening a door on one of us poor saps instead of pulling out of a junction into a motorbike.
> The government keep on about promoting safe cycling, but do nothing to promote it!


 
And at the same time, a public information campaign to explain why we sometimes cycle in the middle of our lane.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Thanks Pete but not _really_ any need....
> 
> View attachment 19011


 
Bast-thought it would have bent in the wing too.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Bast-thought it would have bent in the wing too.


 
I wouldn't like to think that the hinges got it.....


----------



## Crankarm (14 Feb 2013)

You got your priorities right. Cyclechat before hospital.

GWS


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2013)

How old is the car? Could be a write-off with that damage.

We'll have to start calling you Tank?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2013)

I like Skol said:


> How old is the car? Could be a write-off with that damage.
> 
> We'll have to start calling you Tank?


 
It's an 04 plate. And i'm currently unsure of the insurance status of the vehicle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2013)

I like Skol said:


> How old is the car? Could be a write-off with that damage.
> 
> We'll have to start calling you Tank?





dan_bo said:


> It's an 04 plate. And i'm currently unsure of the insurance status of the vehicle.


Having once been in the business I'd do a _very_ rough estimate of £500 for a new replacement door. 7.5 hours labour to fit, prep, paint and blend in the colour to adjacent panels, which at a conservative £30 per hour labour rate is £225. Say £100 for paint and materials (maybe more).

So, £825 assuming no further damage is found when the door is removed. Expensive mistake.

Please note though; it's a long time since I was in the insurance business so my figures could well be on the low side.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> And i'm currently unsure of the insurance status of the vehicle.


 
Police involved? I hope so if that's the case ...


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Police involved? I hope so if that's the case ...


 
Damn straight.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Damn straight.


 
Unlike his door ...


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Having once been in the business I'd do a _very_ rough estimate of £500 for a new replacement door. 7.5 hours labour to fit, prep, paint and blend in the colour to adjacent panels, which at a conservative £30 per hour labour rate is £225. Say £100 for paint and materials (maybe more).
> 
> So, £825 assuming no further damage is found when the door is removed. Expensive mistake.
> 
> Please note though; it's a long time since I was in the insurance business so my figures could well be on the low side.


 
I was talking to my car bloke about it and he reckons more like £1300. Tough shoot.


----------



## sabian92 (14 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I was talking to my car bloke about it and he reckons more like £1300. Tough s***.


 
£1300 for not looking should teach you in the future  Although that's what he gets for driving a Lexus....

Main thing is you don't need any respraying or welding. The car can be scrapped or fixed, people can't.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I was talking to my car bloke about it and he reckons more like £1300. Tough s***.


 Could well be. Like I say, it's been a while.

At least you fared better. Would have been better still if the guy had looked before opening of course.


----------



## e-rider (14 Feb 2013)

bloody idiots - I've been close so many times - it's just a matter of time before one of these idiots get me!


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2013)

I hope your finger gets well soon, just think of the stack of bogeys you will have accumulated in the time that'll take. Hope your bike is OK ?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> I hope your finger gets well soon, just think of the stack of bogeys you will have accumulated in the time that'll take. Hope your bike is OK ?


 
Wheel, fork and handlebar AT LEAST is stuffed. Having a closer look at the frame.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2013)

New bike time then ? especially if he turns out to be uninsured..


----------



## 400bhp (14 Feb 2013)

What Lexus is it? Couldn't tell from the pic.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Feb 2013)

Be interested in the process you went through immediately afterwards (phoned police/photos etc)?


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2013)

Jeez Dan, just got wind of this.

Hope you mend soon, and the bike too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Feb 2013)

Cor wow, just clocked the thread, hope you're doing ok. I don't like riding your bit of town, O/m road terrifies and infuriates me in equal measure and the side streets get me going too.


----------



## Cocheese (15 Feb 2013)

Join the ranks of the cycling wounded. Have a speedy recovery and GWS. How the bike ?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2013)

Just got an email from HMP. He got found guilty of *somethingorother*, 6 points and a 600 quid fine.

fark 'em.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Aug 2013)

Is it possible to get your bike repairs / replacement covered by his car insurance? Or did he not have any?


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

6 points and £600. That's quite good in the Scheme of things. The guy who knocked my mate off got 3 points and £120 fine and he denied it had happened (shame I had a camera phone handy).


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Is it possible to get your bike repairs / replacement covered by his car insurance? Or did he not have any?


 
I'm claiming on his insurance. Apparently.

6 and 600 surprised me actually. Tried to phone through to get some more detail but the lady in question is on holiday.

If you're in the right, don't let the ba$tards get away with it!


----------



## Davidc (15 Aug 2013)

Not a bad court result. Add the cost of a lost no claims and it's beginning to hurt.

Hope you're better and got your bike mended or replaced on his insurance.

In a sane world it would also be an enhanced retest before being allowed on the road again.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Aug 2013)

Be interested to know how you go about making your claim... do you just call his insurance company?


----------



## ManiaMuse (15 Aug 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I'm claiming on his insurance. Apparently.
> 
> 6 and 600 surprised me actually. Tried to phone through to get some more detail but the lady in question is on holiday.
> 
> If you're in the right, don't let the ba$tards get away with it!


That seems like a fairly expensive punishment considering that you only had minor injuries. Plus his insurance will rocket up now. Judge must have been a cyclist.

Did you have witnesses or was it just your word against his?

Was the bike repaired or replaced?


----------



## I like Skol (15 Aug 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> That seems like a fairly expensive punishment considering that you only had minor injuries. Plus his insurance will rocket up now. Judge must have been a cyclist.


I think it is a fitting punishment! Have you never considered the possible injuries of hitting the corner of a door window frame at speed? If the point gets your face or chest the results could be catastrophic (at speed means anything above 10-15mph!). I have thought about this and Dan_bo got off lightly/was lucky.


----------



## ManiaMuse (15 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I think it is a fitting punishment! Have you never considered the possible injuries of hitting the corner of a door window frame at speed? If the point gets your face or chest the results could be catastrophic (at speed means anything above 10-15mph!). I have thought about this and Dan_bo got off lightly/was lucky.


I was saying compared to the usual lenient sentences you hear about in the news when drivers have seriously injured or even killed cyclists...

Wasn't there a driver fairly recently who was cleared of manslaughter after dooring a cyclist who then fell into the path of a bus?


----------



## donnydave (15 Aug 2013)

400bhp said:


> What Lexus is it? Couldn't tell from the pic.


 

hehe I've been reading pistonheads too much recently, I thought that too. Its a saloon for a start so not an RX, must be a GS. I think the GS430 has the repeater forwards of the front wheels so... square-ish side repeater at same height as the top of the wheel... my guess would be a GS300?

this little ribber but with the amber lenses pimped clear


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2013)

donnydave said:


> hehe I've been reading pistonheads too much recently, I thought that too. Its a saloon for a start so not an RX, must be a GS. I think the GS430 has the repeater forwards of the front wheels so... square-ish side repeater at same height as the top of the wheel... my guess would be a GS300?
> 
> this little ribber but with the amber lenses pimped clear


 
Wrong! It's one of them soft-roader jobs.RX somethingorother.


----------



## donnydave (15 Aug 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Wrong! It's one of them soft-roader jobs.RX somethingorother.


 
ahh the shame, I blame you not rotating your picture properly before posting. Just had another look and the repeater is way higher than the GS above. I am most annoyed.

by the way, get well soon!


----------

